# That Time



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Well all that know me ,, know that it is Beach time for me ,, and yes heading down to Pirateland in SC ,, gonna go pick up the MH tomm from the shop ,, i had recall on it ,, and Cumberland Cummins did the work ,, but had an issue ,, had to have the PCM replaced due to the fact that they could not get it to reprogram ,, well it is all done now ,, and i will pick it up tomm ,,, but now i gotta wash it ,, and get ready for our trip ,, and still have to restock it ,, with the stuff we use all the time ,,, got some of it in there ,, but the wife needs more stuff in it ,,, :concern: but anyway ,, good to have it home agian ,, and looking for more travels  :excitement:


----------



## akjimny (Apr 8, 2013)

Rod - Enjoy the beach.  We have a winter storm warning up here for up to 18 inches of snow.  Can't wait for spring so i can get out there and get the motorhome ready for fishing season.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 8, 2013)

well we might be headed up that Rod so keep us posted where y ou are.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Good deal Nash ,, and i will keep u posted ,, as of now ,, all that is planned is many sunny days on the beach in the sun ,, but i will let u know if that changes ,,, and it prolly won't ,, but if i may mention one thing ,, i think ,, IMO ,, rving is picking up ,, as far as those getting out ,, we made our reservations in January and already they had about half the good sites with concrete pads booked ,, that tells me alot are out and about ,, but alot of folks down in MB are locals and book for the Mem. day weekend ,, and then they are gone by Tues ,, which is fine with me ,, but we have our spot for the 3 weeks ,, and gonna enjoy it


----------



## vanole (Apr 10, 2013)

Rod,

Maybe some straggling snowbirds heading north also.  Talked to a few folks down here in Fl who have left over the last 3 weeks and many had destinations for a week or two at Daytona, Jax (NS Mayport, Flamingo Lake, Pecan Park), Kings Bay Ga, Savannah and Myrtle Beach and points north on their treks home with the crazy weather folks have had.

Bottom line though is have fun and enjoy the Ocean.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2013)

well we are heading to Panama City Fl next weekend. Maria cousin is coming and she and her husband do enjoy the beach, so that is where we are going. BTW we will be staying in the condo that my daughter FnL owns, so no cost to us. Now does that sound great. The condo complex has 7 pools and 5 are heated, so if the ocean is to cold, well there is always the heated pools to play in.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 11, 2013)

Well South Texas, Lousiana, S Ms, Fl and S Ga Cgs have been full of Snowbirds and spring breaks.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 11, 2013)

True Nash , but they are heading home and opening up a lot of sites to camp in.


----------

